# 2016 NFL Divisional Playoffs



## Kevin

I said I was going to make @SENC go first but since he has vowed to bet exactly opposite of me I think I'll go ahead and make his picks by proxy. My picks are in *green *and Henry's picks are in *red*.

*Chiefs *@ *Patriots*
*Packers *@ *Cardinals*
*Steelers *@ *Broncos*
Seahawks @ *Panthers
*
Thanks Henry for making my job so easy, and for being a four square guy that keeps his word. I mean, what are we unless our word is any good?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

I agree, and I will take them. Though a couple go against my better judgement - I have more faith betting against your better judgement than with mine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Henry you do realize if Big Ben can't play or is seriously hampered I'm going to lose that one. I actually think the cards are going to win but I am sticking with my SB 50 pick so then there's that too. I have spotted you two.


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Henry you do realize if Big Ben can't play or is seriously hampered I'm going to lose that one. I actually think the cards are going to win but I am sticking with my SB 50 pick so then there's that too. I have spotted you two.


Broncos and Cards would have been my definite picks (I would have taken the Broncos in the first iteration of the Super Bowl thread had Kweinert not - just a feeling this year is theirs). I'm a little torn on the Seahawks-Panthers game - I like the Panthers and they've been better this year so I would probably pick them straight up. I like the Pats in their game, but the Chiefs would have been my upset pick. Anyway, I have the reds.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Broncos and Cards would have been my definite picks (I would have taken the Broncos in the first iteration of the Super Bowl thread had Kweinert not - just a feeling this year is theirs). I'm a little torn on the Seahawks-Panthers game - I like the Panthers and they've been better this year so I would probably pick them straight up. I like the Pats in their game, but the Chiefs would have been my upset pick. Anyway, I have the reds.




Henry I know you won't because you want to shove my face in the dirt ( I like you anyway) but make the picks you really want to make. I'd rather have it that way honestly. Probably not as fun but what the heck.

If you go back to my early NFL posts this year (last year now) I picked the Chiefs as an upset SB winner, so no surprise to me they are still in the mix. But after the season has played out, I think the Pats will win this one. 

The only reason I am picking the Steelers in spite of Ben's maladies or possible absence is because Payton Manning is possibly the worst playoff QB ever. If Ben is not in the lineup or he is just a hand-off QB the Horses have a chance in spite of Manning. 

I picked the packers even though I think the Cards are obviously a better team. And they're playing at home. But I picked the Pack from the beginning to win it all because I thought this was THEIR year same as you do the Broncos, so I will stick with the Pack. 

As far as the panters and Seahawks, I didn't pick them to keep you boxed out - I really do think they will win this game. Maybe not easy maybe a blowout, but I don't see how the hawks can win this one unless Cam gets sidelined somehow. He is tasting blood. Wilson is good but Cam will hammer him head to head. 

Having said all that, yeah, you should probably bet against me 100% because it has been a proven strategy for 8 weeks or so.


----------



## Mike1950

Go hawks


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Go hawks




And then of course there is always the peanut gallery that doesn't want to risk anything ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Henry I know you won't because you want to shove my face in the dirt ( I like you anyway) but make the picks you really want to make. I'd rather have it that way honestly. Probably not as fun but what the heck.


Well, that isn't really why - it is just a side benefit. The truth is I learned a long time ago that gambling is a game for losers (unless you're the house), and I don't like losing. So I don't bet. And I rarely if ever pick, even for fun. I know the odds of my picking the right teams are no better (nor worse) than my getting someone else's hand-me-downs, so why not take the latter.

In this case, though, since you asked, I'll take the Broncos, Cardinals, Chiefs, and Panthers.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> And then of course there is always the peanut gallery that doesn't want to risk anything ....



Well maybe but if ya go back - I bet you cab find who picked first...


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Well maybe but if ya go back - I bet you cab find who picked first...



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh no you don't! Changing the subject doesn't count. 

Read the title and make your picks bucko.



(and you played off my thread the year before so don't start that either )


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh no you don't! Changing the subject doesn't count.
> 
> Read the title and make your picks bucko.



Have not watched a game yet. Clueless so I guess the best I can do is 25%


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Have not watched a game yet. Clueless so I guess the best I can do is 25%




Like I said in another thread .......


----------



## NYWoodturner

Gail is going Pats, Packers, Broncos and Hawks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray

I'm gonna go Pats , Cardinals, Steelers, Panthers.
My Steelers are beat up but I'm going with my heart on that one.

Cardinals just dusted green bay a few weeks back, nothing has changed

Never bet against Tom Brady. ever

Seattle / Carolina ? Coin flip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Well i'm sure i'll be wrong, but i'm gonna go, Chiefs,Cardinals,Steelers, Seahawks. 
Can,t stand Brady, and my teem sucked again this year. So i'm going with the sons Steelers to go all the way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Packers, Steelers, Chiefs and Panthers.

I think the Pack is going to take it all, but as long as the Patriots don't win I'm happy. Tony


----------



## Kevin

Good picks guys this should be fun. 

@SENC I wasn't sure how to color-code us having the same team so I gave me Pant and you hers. 

Since you'll probably kick my ass agian I got to get some kind of entertainment value out of it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

And BTW Mike I haven't seen an entire game all year just some bits and pieces - we only have Netfilx and Amazon Prime no cable or satellite either. I will run a game in the background on the computer and listen more than watch, and I have not seen one minute of most of the teams left just like you - the point is having fun not being right or even informed. 

There is no rule that posters have to actually participate in the thread like everyone else because well, it was assumed everyone would actually participate in the thread if they were going to post. But if you don't want to then we will let you play by your own rules.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Packers, Steelers, Chiefs and Panthers.

I think the Panthers are the team to beat but watch out for the chiefs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> but watch out for the chiefs



I heard Clark Hunt interviewed on one of our local radio shows today. He really sounds like a decent guy. Wish he owned the Cowboys instead of the Chiefs, or at least in addition to them. He seems to be just the opposite of Jerry Jones and unlike Jerry, Clark is a native Texan from Dallas. Won't hurt my feelings if they were to win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Brady's playoff record is the best in NFL history.
Patriots have only turned the ball over 14 times this year.
Chiefs have been on a roll.
Patriots lost last 2 regular season games (some suspect Belichek had them on cruise control for the playoffs)
Belichek and Reid make this game to be the most playoff experience in NFL history in a playoff game.

Arizona has all the metrics in their favor.
GB has nothing that shows hope except maybe that Carson Palmer has never won a playoff game. 

Wilson has thrown 8 interceptions.
Carolina has made 25 interceptions.
Seattle is the #1 scoring defense.
Panthers are the #1 scoring offense and #2 scoring defense.
Seattle has a way of winning ugly and seems to have some of my Irish luck.
Something is gonna give.

Pittsburgh's Big Ben is not going to play or will not be anywhere near 100% if he does.
Denver has a healthy Manning which might be good for Denver or it might be bad.
I think Denver will win this one now that Rothlisberger is hurt and Antonio Brown is out.
I should probably change my guess to Denver but it is hard for me to bet on Manning. With the exception of one super bowl he's proven to be a loser in the post season.
I'll stick with the Steelers but it's a toss up IMO.

Just wanted to bump this mainly . . . . .


----------



## Kevin

There's only three quarterbacks left in the playoffs that do not have a Super Bowl ring and all three were number one picks.


----------



## Kevin

I'm in the car driving and just heard on sirius XM mad dog sports that supposedly Rothlisberger is doing really bad. And on top of that this will be the Steelers fourth Road game in a row. @kweinert you might get your wish of the Denver victory after all but I am going to stick with the Steelers.


----------



## Sidecar

Kevin said:


> I heard Clark Hunt interviewed on one of our local radio shows today. He really sounds like a decent guy. Wish he owned the Cowboys instead of the Chiefs, or at least in addition to them. He seems to be just the opposite of Jerry Jones and unlike Jerry, Clark is a native Texan from Dallas. Won't hurt my feelings if they were to win.


At least you guys have reasonable teams , we have the Cleveland clowns & the bungles. ...... @CWS maybe we should start a cricket team......


----------



## Kevin

Sidecar said:


> At least you guys have reasonable teams



We do? How familiar are you with the Dallas Clownboys of the last 20 years? Jerry Jones is the worst thing that ever happened to our team.


----------



## CWS

Sidecar said:


> At least you guys have reasonable teams , we have the Cleveland clowns & the bungles. ...... @CWS maybe we should start a cricket team......


http://cricket-breeding.com/raising-crickets/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar

Kevin said:


> We do? How familiar are you with the Dallas Clownboys of the last 20 years? Jerry Jones is the worst thing that ever happened to our team.


Well your still a step up on us


----------



## Sidecar

CWS said:


> http://cricket-breeding.com/raising-crickets/


Oh Lord.....


----------



## Kevin

Gronk.


----------



## Kevin

Hey Brady scored 2 touchdowns within seconds how come they only gave him credit for one?


----------



## SENC

The ball didn't have enough air in it the first time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin

On another note the NFL has finally made it easy for me to remember where the Rams are located. Never did get used to calling them the St. Louis Rams - still called them the Los Angeles Rams half the time even after 20 years.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Gronk.


----------



## SENC

Yep, this one is looking like it is over. I don't think the Chiefs can score enough points now, unless the Jaynes curse shows up in spades.


----------



## Kevin

It might. Never underestimate my power to things around . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brady magic alive and well . . . . .


----------



## Kevin

Now I am REALLY hoping Pittsburgh beats the Broncos tomorrow so the Pats can host them at Gillette stadium instead of travel to Denver.


----------



## Tony

I just really can't stand Brady, Bellacheck or the Patriots. Dam......

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I just really can't stand Brady, Bellacheck or the Patriots. Dam......



That's because you have what is called BBPE -- _Brady Belichick Patriots Envy_. How can you dislike a guy with the word "_chick_" in his name? And just because Brady has had more chicks than we collectively have wood blanks don't let that bother you. I usually pull for the underdog but I have nothing but respect for what the Patriot organization has been able to achieve in a time where dynasties in the NFL are pretty much a thing of the past, the Pats have been able to win or at least be in a position to win year in and year out. I am a big Robert Kraft fan. He is the model of what an owner should be and he backs his coach and players right or wrong. Contrary to what the media portrays him as, Tom Brady is a likable and decent guy. Has a hard time keeping his pecker in his pants maybe but damn how would you or me handle it if we had his looks, talent, and money? I might be dead already. 

Heck I nearly died a couple of times with MY looks and money and "talent" can't imagine how I could do better than Tom has with his lot. Brady haters are just jealous. get over it my friend and acknowledge what a great dynasty they are. I like dynasties and we will see fewer and fewer of them in the NFL thanks to Jerry Jones (and it backfired on him didn't it?!). 

GO PATS (but please lose to the Packers if they get that far).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

I don't disagree that Brady is a phenomenal quarterback or that they aren't a team for the ages. I just can't stand the arrogance. I will admit though that if I had incredible talent, tons of money and got more a.. than a toilet seat I would probably be the same way. Tony


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I just can't stand the arrogance.



I have never seen arrogance out of Tom Brady. I've seen much less talented athletes sickeningly arrogant but he's actually a very humble champion IMO he's just full of competition and drive - he conducts himself very humbly at least in the public eye. If I am wrong let me know.


----------



## Tony

I'm more than likely out of line and it's just pettiness and jealousy. Everybody sas he's a great guy, just me being small. (Yes @Bean_counter , figured I'd say it before you did!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I'm more than likely out of line



No way. Of all the members including myself I have never seen you say a single thing out of line. Because we may disagree on something doesn't make you out of line. Not even close. Hating on the Patriots is NOT out of line lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray

Brady has had a chip on his shoulder since day one. He was drafted 190 something overall, so every team in the league passed him over at least 5 times! 

He is rubbing it in our faces game after game. He wins with marginal receivers, unknown rb's , and goes home to Giselle bundchzen? 

Love him or hate him he's the best qb since?? Montana? Or IMO best qb ever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

jmurray said:


> Love him or hate him he's the best qb since?? Montana? Or IMO best qb ever



You're right on all of that, except IMO Gizelle needs to eat a sandwich every once in a while, too skinny for my taste.

Oh, and then there's Staubach........


----------



## jmurray

Tony said:


> You're right on all of that, except IMO Gizelle needs to eat a sandwich every once in a while, too skinny for my taste.
> 
> Oh, and then there's Staubach........


Staubach was before my time so I had to look up his body of work. I think the fact he was a cowboy is clouding your judgement. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

jmurray said:


> Staubach was before my time so I had to look up his body of work. I think the fact he was a cowboy is clouding your judgement. Lol



Roger in his day ... dominated. It was a different NFL but in his time he was definitely a dominater.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjkiebus/reasons-you-should-drink-the-tom-brady-haterade#.kdXd0gdEGgdEG

Here are 20 reasons to hate Tom Brady

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

jmurray said:


> Staubach was before my time so I had to look up his body of work. I think the fact he was a cowboy is clouding your judgement. Lol





I did grow up watching Roger so maybe you're right. He was dam good though! 

A funny story about age difference, I put up crown molding for the first time today. I couldn't figure out how to cut it, so I went to look at some books I have, still couldn't figure it out. I called Mike (@Bean_counter ) because he's done it before. He sent me a YouTube link! Dam kids.....


----------



## Tony

jmurray said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjkiebus/reasons-you-should-drink-the-tom-brady-haterade#.kdXd0gdEGgdEG
> 
> Here are 20 reasons to hate Tom Brady



The very last one is awesome. That kid is hilarious!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Greenbay obviously has to beat the referees too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Again?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kevin

Damn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Damn.


----------



## Kevin

Damn (all three posts intentional)


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Damn (all three posts intentional)



Plenty of time left!


----------



## Kevin

Worst officiating I've ever seen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Yes yes yes !!!!

Watch them rob of us this too the bastards!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

YES!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Geezus


----------



## NYWoodturner

Talk about a game !!!


----------



## NYWoodturner

How the hell can you contest a coin flip??? Lol. These guys are wired !


----------



## Kevin

It didn't flip?


----------



## Kevin

UN BEE LEAVE ABLE!!!!


----------



## Kevin

We will win in spite of these a$$hole zebras!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Really ? Wtf???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Not a sore loser but this was BS. It's what Henry Hawthorne calls Jaynes bad luck, but since we have always had great luck I don't get it. I think it Henry is paying off the officials . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jmurray

What a game!!!!!!!! just saying I'm 6-0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

SOAB. 


Good Night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

jmurray said:


> What a game!!!!!!!! just saying I'm 6-0



Kiss my ass . . . . just saying . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Couldn't stay up - turned it off at end of regulation with Rogers' hail mary - an unbelievable play. He is the best QB in the world, IMO - and I'm a huge fan of both Manning and Brady.

I don't recall a bunch of blown calls in the 4th quarter, but I may have been dozing, what had you moaning so, Kevin?


----------



## barry richardson

Dandy of a game, yessir.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC

Aikman is the master of the obvious: "you might want to block that guy!" You think so, Troy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Lotta football left but sure looking good for the big cats.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Safe to say Wilson is having a bad day . . . . .


----------



## Kevin

Henry are you sure I didn't pick Seattle to win this one?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

I hate it for Wilson - I have liked him since his NC State days - seems to be a genuinely good guy. Happy anout the Panthers, though! Just hope we haven't jinxed them by agreeing on the pick!


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Just hope we haven't jinxed them by agreeing on the pick!



I bet my bet is going to be the right bet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

And you still have time to change your vote from Broncos to Steelers . . . . . 



If you do I will switch to the Bronocs.


----------



## SENC

Perhaps we should buy a lotto ticket together! Imagine how good Carolina would be if they had a decent wide receiver or two!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> And you still have time to change your vote from Broncos to Steelers . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> If you do I will switch to the Bronocs.


Or you could just switch to the Broncos and lock in the split - and ensure we give Josh a loss.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin

Henry since we know wikipedia never makes mistakes I'd say the Panthers are a lock for the super bowl, after all they are THE MOST professional football team!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Can't believe they are gonna turn down getting some points on the board. I'd kick the field goal in this situation.


----------



## Kevin

See I know more about football than Pete Carroll. Damn hippy.


----------



## Mike1950

Yikes- just came in from shop- Did the hawks Not show up- Happy I am not watching. My boys will be bummed though.........


----------



## Kevin

I'm in the shop also - have it playing on my computer (only way I can get games we don't have satellite/cable etc.). No the Hawks did not show up Mike some 2A high school team from Zimbabwe took their place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

31 to zip is the score Mike but it has been even worse than the score reflects.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> 31 to zip is the score Mike but it has been even worse than the score reflects.



Have not heard a word of it and damn glad of it. I got tin ta bend..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> ... I got tin ta bend..........



Glad you're feeling better Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Wow. Hawks are just cursed today. I guess my strategy worked - - - I sent a telegram to Seattle telling them I was pulling for them to win.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jmurray

@Kevin I need you to root for the broncos today BIG TIME!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

jmurray said:


> @Kevin I need you to root for the broncos today BIG TIME!



Honestly I don't care who wins that game - kinda like to see Manning win a big game finally but I just can't bet with him - he just sucks in the playoffs. Gonna stick with the Steelers even though common sense says Broncos are gonna tear them up with a rumored 50% Ben and no Brown at all. 

Plus Manning is especially terrible in cold weather. Supposed to be cold in Denver today . . . .


----------



## Kevin

Glimmer of hope for the hawks if they can get in the end zone again quickly . . . .


----------



## jmurray

The seahawks beat my Steelers this year with an amazing second half

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Still a 3 score differential, but I'd like to see them make it 4.


----------



## Kevin

Panthers better stop this conservative crap or they will suffer the same fate.


----------



## Kevin

yeah if we score another TD before Seattle does you can stick a fork in them . . . .


----------



## Kevin

They score here and it is going to be scary . . . .


----------



## Kevin

They're making it interesting. If they get an onside kick it will will get my attention. I hope that Hawthorn curse doesn't rear its ugly head again . . . .


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> They're making it interesting. If they get an onside kick it will will get my attention. I hope that Hawthorn curse doesn't rear its ugly head again . . . .


Hawthorne curse?!?!?!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Getting to close for comfort . . . . .


----------



## Tony

I can't believe they've let Seattle come back this far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

That's why I said 30 minutes ago they better stop that conservative shite. They haven't scored a single point in the second half.

This is the kind of game the Hawks win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

And, that's the game!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Don't do that I am on like a 30 second delay on the computer lol. 

But yes game over!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Gotta hand it to the Hawks they never gave up.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SENC

The final score is about what I would have expected - but certainly didn't expect to get to that score that way!

I can't imagine the next game will be that close.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> I can't imagine the next game will be that close.



Yeah me either. I think the score will be Steelers 38 Broncos 16....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Would have been nice if the hawks fielded the same team the first half....


----------



## Kevin

Steelers won the toss. This game is over.


----------



## Kevin

Doesn't look like Ben's arm is total crap . . . .


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Yeah me either. I think the score will be Steelers 38 Broncos 16....


Wouldn't upset me - as a child I was a big Steelers fan (my favorite AFC team), back in the Greene, Lambert, Hamm days. I also like Manning, though, and would love to see him win a SB to retire on (unless, of course, they play the Panthers).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I think the Broncos are gonna win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Wouldn't upset me - as a child I was a big Steelers fan (my favorite AFC team), back in the Greene, Lambert, Hamm days. I also like Manning, though, and would love to see him win a SB to retire on (unless, of course, they play the Panthers).



The arrowhead holmes and franco days..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Issue today will be defense - and the Steelers don't have one like they did in the good old days.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> as a child I was a big Steelers fan (my favorite AFC team), back in the Greene, Lambert, Hamm days.



I was too when we lived in Chesapeake. My dad used to give me hell because I was a huge Steelers fan always pulled for them except when they played the Cowboys I didn't care who won. I made this post almost exactly 3 years ago . . . 



Kevin said:


> Okay now I know what to do with you - you are banned.
> 
> Actually I like the 70's Steelers teams - no better rivalry than Cows and Steel of the 70s. Love Bradshaw and crew but I don't think much of little benny boy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

That isn't Ben's normal arm. Bet he's out by half.


----------



## Kevin

That was a dropped pass - right in his basket. The defender didn't cause that the receiver just dropped it. Perfectly thrown pass.


----------



## Kevin

Kevin said:


> Yeah me either. I think the score will be Steelers 38 Broncos 16....




Then again it could end up 8 to 6 at this rate.


----------



## jmurray

Manning won't beat us with field goals!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Steelers should feel good about how the game is going. All they need to do is weather this awful offensive start. Broncos are playing classic Manning playoff footbal - underachieving.


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> That was a dropped pass - right in his basket. The defender didn't cause that the receiver just dropped it. Perfectly thrown pass.


Receiver and defender were both waiting on that duck to drop was how it looked to me.

Now Denver's D looks like crap. Who knows. Crazy game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Steelers O-line is playing great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Oops!


----------



## Kevin

heck me or you could have made that pass - W - I - D - E ............ O - P - E - N


----------



## Kevin

Henry quit cursing us - unfair strategy!


----------



## Kevin

I'm not worried though we're playing Manning lol.


----------



## Kevin

Manning will throw at least one INT maybe even a pick 6 - just watch.


----------



## jmurray

He's throwing ducks


----------



## Kevin

Yeah he's not as sharp as I first thought. Still like him better than Peyton.


----------



## SENC

His receivers sure haven't helped him out any.

I've been impressed with the Steelers. They've been better on both sides of the ball than I expected. Tomlin definitely had them fired up. As much as they dominated that half, though, a 1 point lead isn't much to show for it.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> His receivers sure haven't helped him out any.
> 
> I've been impressed with the Steelers. They've been better on both sides of the ball than I expected. Tomlin definitely had them fired up. As much as they dominated that half, though, a 1 point lead isn't much to show for it.




Funny how we see things differently lol. I see a terrible Denver team and Pittsburgh not playing up to their ability. They've done pretty well defensively but still can be better. If the Steelers can come out and play up to their ability they will walk off with the game. Denver just really sucks IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray

Kevin said:


> Yeah he's not as sharp as I first thought. Still like him better than Peyton.


I meant to say Manning is throwing ducks, that hit he took before the half might have done it. 
Big Ben is looking better than I expected.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

That's Manning playoff football. I know I sound like a broken record but he is predictable; great QB in the regular season sucks eggs in the playoffs.


----------



## Tony

Oh, sorry, I thought you were talking about Tony Romo!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Don't get me started. Romo gets a terribly skewed rap.


----------



## Kevin

4 field goals and 1 TD not what I was expecting. Pitt wins this battle though if it stays like this.


----------



## SENC

Well, I certainly didn't miss anything by skipping the third quarter!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Well, I certainly didn't miss anything by skipping the third quarter!



This is scary Henry I did the same thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

damn


----------



## Kevin

almost double damn


----------



## Kevin

The thing I dislike about today's NFL is there's very few players that actually tackle. They want to deliver a hit! and it usually means more yards even if the guy goes down. And the onus is on the coaches for not insisting the players learn how to do it and then actually do it on the field. They seem to only tackle in a goal line stance.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Time for little Benny Boy to step up and be a Big Benny Man . . . .


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> The thing I dislike about today's NFL is there's very few players that actually tackle. They want to deliver a hit! and it usually means more yards even if the guy goes down. And the onus is on the coaches for not insisting the players learn how to do it and then actually do it on the field. They seem to only tackle in a goal line stance.


Gotta make the highlight reel, baby, gotta blow somebody up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Gotta make the highlight reel, baby, gotta blow somebody up.




_Hey it be allabowt me 'n sheet bra! Ta hell wid da teem!



_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Henry I am going to give you a little insight on me you would not otherwise be able to figure out on your own even though your IQ is above average . . . . 

I get depressed when my team is losing. Please don't use this information against me . . . . .

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin




----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


>


At least Josh isn't 8-0.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

That's a good point. Plus, I am still 3 out of 4 for this weekend. . . . . . .


----------



## SENC

1+1=3???


----------



## Kevin

Well it's good that Payton won a big game in front of his dad. But neither Eli nor Payton are as good as the old man was IMO. Funny how that works they both have rings and the better of the 3 doesn't.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> 1+1=3???



It was worth a try. My Texas math is equal to miSisiPi speeling . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jmurray

Can't wait for NE to blow Manning out of the water next week. They barely beat the junior varsity steelers, no chance next wk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Stranger things have happened keep your fingers crossed with me @jmurray


----------



## Tony

Tony said:


> Packers, Steelers, Chiefs and Panthers.
> 
> I think the Pack is going to take it all, but as long as the Patriots don't win I'm happy. Tony



I know the young guys won't get this, but Tony the Greek did not get it right this time! 1 for 4, geez.......

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I know the young guys won't get this, but Tony the Greek get not get it right this time! 1 for 4, geez.......



Jimmy was dealt a bad hand. He said something totally non PC in a time when white guilt was so effing bad they were willing to crucify anyone to feel okay about something they were not guilty of. But I digress. . . .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jmurray

7-1 . in my defense I went against my better judgement to root for my Steelers. If $ was on the line it would have been a different story


----------



## SENC

I'm hoping for a Panthers-Broncos SB now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> I'm hoping for a Panthers-Broncos SB now.



That would be the biggest blowout in SB history so I am not hoping for that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

